# Thought you guys might like this



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

I had a buddy of mine do this for me, thought I'd share, Lol.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Lol, pretty good. Next let him make the same thing but with gabriel and cro cop..


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

dude...

that was well done. It took me a second to realise it.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Well that's creative..


----------

